# Photoshop Cs6 watermark



## SHaller

I just got cs6 in pretty recently and my first order of business is creating a water mark. I want to make something fairly simple and modern, but also something that will stand out. Most of the tutorials I've seen are very basic and only involve one line of text. Can anyone give me some advice or point me in the right direction towards a good tutorial. Also, if anyone has a recommendation for a good general photoshop tutorial somewhere on the web, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## CowgirlMama

Personally, I prefer the watermarks that are just a line of text. I chose a font I liked and wrote my name, then used the "emboss" tool. I generally stick it at the bottom of the photo. Of course, I mostly just want the credit for my shot. I'm not trying to ruin the pictures or anything to force someone into purchasing a print...


----------



## MLeeK

Make whatever you want. Make sure it's on a layer and not a background. If you are using multiple layers (text and an image, etc.) Select the layers that have your items in them and then right click>MERGE layers. This will leave you with no background.
 Save as a .psd or .png so that the layers aren't compressed or flattened.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

It seems people get confused with the idea of a watermark versus a logo. Are you looking for a way to mark your images so that people know the photograph belongs to you, or are you looking for a creative solution to market your business? In other words, are you looking for something solely to overlay on images, or are you looking for something to use in advertisements, flyers, on business cards, etc.?

See, because a watermark is simply an overlay of an image to show ownership. Where as, a logo is the face level marketing representation of your company or organization. You need to decide which one of these you want. However, if you're asking for a logo, I would suggest seeking a professional to help you instead of attempting to do it yourself. Chances are you will create something nearly unmarketable and lose face in the representation of your business. Now a watermark can simply be a line of text. In most cases, I would recommend this route, as many people do not understand the fundamentals of marketing and branding.


----------



## KmH

As far as learning how to use CS 6 I recommend the following resources:

As a ready reference for a description of how all the CS 6 tools, features, functions, preferences, color management, etc work - Adobe Photoshop CS6 for Photographers: A professional image editor's guide to the creative use of Photoshop for the Macintosh and PC

For video tutorials - Adobe TV
Linda.com
KelbyTraining.com
youtube.com

For expert assistance -help desk and forum, video tutorials, magazine, and other perks:
*Photoshop User | Learn Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom and Digital Photography | NAPP*


----------



## PhotoWrangler

Bigger is always better. The bigger the watermark, the better the talent.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

ChristopherCoy said:


> Bigger is always better. The bigger the watermark, the better the talent.



Well that's a duh! hahaha. If your work REALLY sucks, you can always just cover the entire picture with the watermark


----------



## KmH

No one has mentioned the differences between vector graphics and raster graphics. Adobe's vector graphic application is Illustrator.

Photoshop has both capabilities, but is mainly a raster graphics application.

Since vector graphics are mathematical descriptions of the graphic they are infinitely scaleable. Raster graphics are made with bit-mapped pixels, and have much more limited scalability. Raster graphics made to large make the pixels become visible.

Which is why many professional graphical artists mainly use vector graphics, like Adobe Illustrator. A free, open source vector graphics application available online is Inkscape.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

KmH said:


> Since vector graphics are mathematical descriptions of the graphic they are infinitely scaleable. Raster graphics are made with bit-mapped pixels, and have much more limited scalability. Raster graphics made to large make the pixels become visible.




What Keith is trying to say here, is that you can blow a vector image up as big as a billboard and the edges of the graphic will not pixelate. 

Keith, you're going to confuse the folk with the raster/vector talk.


----------



## PhotoWrangler

Huh... so that's what 'rasterize' means. Pixel descriptions vs mathematical descriptions huh? I learnded something new....


----------



## AaronLLockhart

ChristopherCoy said:


> Huh... so that's what 'rasterize' means. Pixel descriptions vs mathematical descriptions huh? I learnded something new....



Photoshop has developed so dramatically and come such a long way since it's beginning, that the requirement to understand the difference between the two is pretty much obsolete. The reason why, is Photoshop does everything from Vector to 3D modeling now. All you need now is knowledge of how to use the pen tool, and you can do pretty much everything inside of Photoshop.

When I first got into design, there was a program by a separate 3rd party provider for everything you needed. If you wanted to do pixel editing, photoshop. If you wanted to do vector editing, illustrator. If you wanted to code that to the web, DreamWeaver and Flash were owned by a company formerly known as Macromedia, which adobe bought out. If you wanted to model and texture 3d, you needed 3D Studio Max or Cinema 4D. If you needed desktop publishing software, you used either Microsoft Publisher or QuarkXpress. 

Now that Adobe has created an entire software suite, there is no need to own ANY of the other software. You simply buy Master collection, and it has every thing you need for anything you need to do. Even further, Photoshop itself will do 90% of everything graphically that you need done. Adobe has truly revolutionized the design trade.


----------



## PhotoWrangler

AaronLLockhart said:


> Adobe has truly revolutionized the design trade.




You mean monopolized it.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

Nah, a monopoly would imply that they have positioned themselves to be the only provider of a specific product, and without the purchase from them, you would go without. Other providers still offer software comparable to Adobe's suite. However, Adobe has simply been the best and the industry standard.

Comcast, in my area, would be an example of a monopoly. They are the only cable provider in my area. If you don't use them, you get nothing.


----------



## PhotoWrangler

AaronLLockhart said:


> Comcast, in my area, would be an example of a monopoly. They are the only cable provider in my area. If you don't use them, you get nothing.





I'm so sorry. Comcast sucks! I just ditched them after only two months at the new place. I decided Uverse was worth the extra cost... if for nothing other than the customer service. I absolutely despise comcast.


----------

